# Störe im Koiteich?



## Avalon (2. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungswerte über das Wachstum von Stören? Wieviel cm wachsen sie so im Jahr? Sicherlich nicht schneller als beispielsweise Kois oder Goldis, oder :beeten: ???

Hat es möglicherweise etwas mit dem Teichvolumen zu tun oder ist es eher unabhängig davon?

Ab welcher Größe sind sie evtl. gefährlich für ihre Mitbewohner? 

Liebe (immer noch verheulte) Grüße
Meike


----------



## Koiheini (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Fakt ist : Störe sind im Winter aktiv und stören die Ruhe anderer Fische im ungeheizten Teich erheblich. Das kann zu Problemen führen. Fakt ist auch: Störe sollte man nicht unter 50000l Volumen halten. Fadenalgen sind für sie ausserdem gefährlich. Die haben keinen Rückwärtsgang und verhungern wenn sie in irgendwas gefangen werden ,wie Fadenalgen,Pumenrohr usw.


----------



## sigfra (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Meike...


es tut mir ja leid, was mit deinem Stör passiert ist...

da kann ich nur sagen ... :crazy: 

aber Störe und Koi gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen in einen Teich... Koi halten im Winter eine " Kälteruhe " ... Störe dagegen sind im kalten Wasser putzmunter...

d.h. ... deine Koi liegen im Winter auf dem Boden... haben ihren Organismus bis auf ein Minimum zurückgeschraubt... ein Stör dagegen dreht auch dann seine Runden... und wenn dabei ein Koi im Weg liegt, dann wird dieser eben 
"angerempelt" .... wodurch dieser eben aufschreckt und dadurch Energie verliert... 
wenn dies öfters vorkommt, gehen deine Koi dementsprechend geschwächst ins Frühjahr und sind somit auch wieder anfälliger für evtl. Parasiten usw. ...

Also... entweder Koi... oder Stör... ( wobei diese eigentlich einen extrem großen Teich brauchen) ...

... ich hoffe mal, das ich nun nichts falsches geschrieben habe...
... unsere Experten werden sich auch noch melden... 


Sorry... Koiheini war schneller...


----------



## Avalon (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Danke für deine Antwort,
leider hast du meine Frage nicht beantwortet  

Das Problem Fadenalgen hatten wir - erstaunlicherweise erst nachdem das Wasser nun so klar ist, wie wir es uns wünschten. Im Moment ist das aber kein Thema mehr, weil mein Mann nach Wasserprobe beim Fischexperten unseres Vertrauens ein malachithaltiges Gegenmittel eingesetzt hat.
Außerdem leben wir mit unseren Fischen wie andere mit ihren Kindern und reagieren täglich auf irgendwelche Eventualitäten.

 , Meike


----------



## Mühle (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Störe im Koiteich?*

Hi Meike,

Du bist echt eine Fischfreundin : 

In 8.500 l überhaupt Störe zu halten, echt klasse  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## sigfra (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo...


... auch Störe können schnell wachsen.... 
Du kannst den Wachstum genauso beobachten wie z.B. bei den Koi...

Ich kann dir nur folgenden Tip oder Ratschlag geben....


Schau, das du deine Störe so schnell wie möglich gut unterbringst... in einen Teich, der auch "Störgerecht" ist....
... ansonsten hast du nicht viel bzw. lange deine Freude an den Rackern....


----------



## Avalon (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Halo Frank,

danke für deine Anteilnahme - leider macht mir deine Antwort auch nicht gerade Mut... 

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Überwinterungsverhältnissen wussten wir natürlich, aber man hatte uns so beraten, dass es nicht unbedingt ein wirkliches Problem sein würde.

Wenn man die Klimaveränderung in unserer Region (Grenze Roermond) zugrundelegt, haben wir ja gar keine wirklichen Winter mehr. In den letzten Jahren war unser Teich nicht mehr zugefroren und die Fische waren daher auch im Winter aktiv - ok, etwas langsamer, aber nicht wie früher komplett abgetaucht. 

Bitte, schreib' was Positives  

Meike


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Maike

Schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4884
Da wurde über Störe/Sterletts im Teich sehr umfangreich diskutiert. 
Meiner Meinung nach haben Störe in einem Teich (egal wie Groß) nix verloren.


----------



## Avalon (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hi Britta,

entschuldige bitte - ich bin erst seit heute Mitglied in diesem Forum. Ist das normal? Ich meine, was heißt das - wie soll ich deine Antwort verstehen? 

Ist der Teich etwa zu klein? Ich meine, es sind doch wenig Fische drin und die beiden Störe sind - offensichtlich - sehr glücklich. 

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Lieben Gruß,
Meike


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo nochmal



			
				Avalon schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Klimaveränderung in unserer Region (Grenze Roermond) zugrundelegt, haben wir ja gar keine wirklichen Winter mehr. In den letzten Jahren war unser Teich nicht mehr zugefroren und die Fische waren daher auch im Winter aktiv - ok, etwas langsamer, aber nicht wie früher komplett abgetaucht.
> 
> Bitte, schreib' was Positives
> 
> Meike




Störe reagieren auch sehr empfindlich auf zu warmes Wasser. 
Warmes Wasser speichert schlechter Sauerstoff, Störe verbrauchen viel Sauerstoff somit können sie dann ersticken wenn es zu warm wird.
Deswegen sollte es schon ein sehr großes und vor allem tiefes Gewässer sein worin sie leben. 
Damit sich das Wasser im Sommer nicht zu stark aufheizen kann.


----------



## sigfra (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Meike...


da geb ich Daniel recht...

dein Teich mit ca. 8000 Litern erwärmt sich ja relativ schnell...

... aber lies dir mal in aller Ruhe den Link von Daniel durch...


----------



## Avalon (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hi Daniel,
danke auch für deinen Beitrag - ziemlich entmutigend!

An alle:
Habe ich schon irgendwo erwähnt, dass mein Mann der BigBoss des Teiches ist? Mein Part sind die mediterranen Pflanzen, Palmen usw.  

Ich hatte mich hier angemeldet, weil ich es für mich so schlimm war, was dem armen Stör heute widerfahren ist. Also, die Anmeldung und das Schlachten war quasi zeitgleich - ich wollte ja nur was verschenken...

Die Haltung der beiden anderen Störe hatte ich nie in Frage gestellt - die Reaktion darauf ist erstaunlich. 

Ok, ihr Lieben, ich melde mich morgen wieder, muss um 08:00h im Büro sein - hab' jetzt schon Angst vor den Experten! 

Liebe Grüße, 
(irgendwie komm' ich heute aus dem Heulen nicht 'raus)
Meike


----------



## Avalon (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Frank,

danke, dass du mit 'Samtpfoten' schreibst - ja, die website ist hochinteressant und wie schon gesagt, ziemlich entmutigend. Ich habe bisher ja nur einen Bruchteil gelesen...

Wenn ich morgen vom Büro zuhause bin, werde ich mich darin vertiefen.

Bis dann,
Meike


----------



## rainthanner (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo, 

der wichtigste Grund, warum man Störe *nicht* mit Koi vergesellschaften sollte, ist: 
Störe halten keine Winterruhe. 

Dies bedeutet für einen Koi hochgradigen Stress - und das genau in der Jahreszeit, wo die Abwehrkraft des Koi im Keller ist. 
Im Frühjahr gibts dann die Quittung. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kirk (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Tag,
eine Antwort von einem Teichforum Neuling:
Meine Eltern haben einen Stör mit allen Kollegen über Jahre durchgebracht. Der Bursche macht ca. 5 cm im Jahr. Zwei kleine Vorgänger waren nicht so robust...und ob das Artgerecht ist kann ich auch nicht beurteilen...
Aber Goldis, Kois (30 cm) und der Ge"Stört"e sind nicht unglücklich...

Also keinen Kaviar, aber evtl. eine Zweckehe ;-)

Grüße 

Kirk


----------



## Winnii (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Ich hab mir einen ca. 3 yahre alten und 75 cm goßen Baeri Stör gekauft und wollte mal nachfragen wie mein neuer freund denn ungefähr wächst. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## eva rena (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hey Avalon,
lese in Deinem Profil, daß Ihr auch __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich habt. Was ich dazu gehört habe, so sind das Jäger, die viel Unruhe in den Teich bringen. Hast Du Dich da mal schlau gemacht? Ich habe im ersten Teich, das war zum Anfang ein kleiner mit ca. 25000 L.auch 2 kleine Störe gehabt, die sind im Winter wohl verhungert, da ich nicht wußte, daß im Winter aktiv sind und zu fressen brauchen. Einen Sonnenbarsch hatte ich mir auch angeschafft, der wirbelte die Kois ständig durcheinander. Habe ihn fangen können und in eine kleine selbgebaute Wandgrotte eingesetzt. Dort stand er nun, konnte nicht mehr ausgiebig umherschwimmen und tat mir nach einer Woche so leid, daß ich ihn wieder in den Teich frei ließ. Es schien , als habe er sich die Quarantäne so zu Herzen genommen, daß er die Kois nicht mehr jagte. 
Gruß
eva rena


----------



## Frankia (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*



Winnii schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen ca. 3 yahre alten und 75 cm goßen Baeri Stör gekauft und wollte mal nachfragen wie mein neuer freund denn ungefähr wächst.
> Vielen Dank




Hallo Winni,

gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass dein Teich eine Größe von 24 m² hat? 
Also ca. 6 m lang, 4 m breit.................................... 

Zur Frage Wachstum: Störe wachsen je nach Fütterung  (Sinkfutter) relativ schnell, d.h. dein Stör könnte ich einem Jahr ca. 10 cm zunehmen..................

Eigentlich ist er schon jetzt zu groß für deinen Teich. Störe sind "Wanderer" und haben eigentlich in einem Koiteich nichts verloren.
Die Gründe wurden hier schon beschrieben.....
Ich hatte auch einen Stör von ca. 75 cm, den ich auf Anraten eines TA aus dem Teich nehmen mußte

störte er den Winterschlaf der Kois
war er zu groß geworden (Teichlänge ca. 7 m)
Was nicht zu unterschätzen ist, ist die Verletzungsgefahr der Kois durch die Störe, da diese eines sehr rauhe Haut, teilweise sogar scharfkanntige Knorpel haben, an denen sich andere Fische beim Kontakt verletzen können....................

Mein Stör den ich im Herbst 2009 aus dem Teich genommen habe, schwimmt jetzt in einem stillgelegten Zuchtbecken in einer Größe von 15 x 8 m durch welches eine Quelle fließt. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass die Wassertemperaturen nicht zu hoch steigen und er , obwohl er nicht regelmäßig gefüttert wird, im Moment ca. 80 cm lang sein dürfte.


----------



## Winnii (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

meine Koi's sind nicht sehr groß ( ca 20 -25 cm ...wachsen auch kaum ) und der rest ist auch ncith größer also ist der Stör fast der einzige bewohner...mein stör bekommt am tag einen esslöffel futter ...reicht das aus ?


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*



Winnii schrieb:


> meine Koi's sind nicht sehr groß ( ca 20 -25 cm ...wachsen auch kaum ) und der rest ist auch ncith größer also ist der Stör fast der einzige bewohner...mein stör bekommt am tag einen esslöffel futter ...reicht das aus ?



Hallo Winnii,

die Futtermenge reicht durchaus, wenn die Kois ihm das nicht wegfressen..............

bei mir war es auf jeden Fall so, dass die Kois es schneller gerafft haben, dass Futter kommt und sofort auf den Boden gegangen sind..............

............bis der Stör "ausgeschlafen" hatte, waren mehr als 3/4 der Futtermenge gefressen...

beobachte das Fressverhalten und richte danach deine Futtermengen......


----------



## Winnii (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

ich füttere die kois in einer anderen ecke und der stör bekommt mind 80 des futetrs ab...ich beobachte das so gut wie jedes mal  aber am wachstum seh ich ncith sehr viel...auch meine koi wachsen kaum ! und das störfutter geht ordentlich ins geld...wissens ei da eine andere möglcihkeit den stör zu füttern ? 1 liter futter =5 euro zahl ich bis jetzt


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hi Winnii, 

Störfutter ist nicht billig, da es wertvolle Inhaltsstoffe hat aber schau mal hier nach:

http://www.teichcenter-rieger.de/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=840&option=com_virtuemart

Es gibt doch bestimt auch andere Händler in deiner Umgebung................

Wenn deine Kois nicht schnell wachsen, kann es verschiedene Ursachen haben:

1. welches Futter verwendest du............
2. sind es Japan-Kois oder nachgezüchtete Euro-Kois...........

Auch hier ist das Wachstum mit unter eine Sache des Futters..................
Fischfutter ist nicht gleich Fischfuter........................
und gutes Futter für deine Kois kostet auch Geld....................

Aber über diese Dinge mußt du selbst deine Entscheidung treffen....................


----------



## Winnii (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

3 eurokois und 2 japankois    ich nehm das futter vom koizüchter...welches das ist weiß ich leider nicht  
kann ich meinen stör auch mit forellenfutter füttern ? hab ichs chön öfter gelesen und ist billiger..


----------



## Butterfly (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo.
Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade, warum man Fische hält und dann spekuliert wo/wie man das Futter so günstig wie möglich ran bekommt, ob es von guter Qualität ist, ist wohl eher zweitrangig (kommt mir so vor).
Das ''Wohl'' der Tiere steht doch im Vordergrund..
Halte lieber weniger Fische und geb denen wenigstens gesundes und abbwechslungsreiche Sorten. Du willst schließlich auch nicht nur Kartoffeln essen So geht es den Fischen auch.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Philipp1 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo,
bei der Sache mit der Haltung gebe ich dir Recht, über die Fütterungsfrage sollte man sich vorher im klaren sein.
Andererseits:
Machst Du Werbung für die Futterindustrie oder Zoogeschäfte?
Hast Du überhaupt eine Ahnung wodurch sich die verschiedenen Futtermittel unterscheiden? Ich glaube nämlich nicht?
Das meiste verkaufte "Störfutter" ist nichts anderes als Forellenfutter. Bei diesen Futtermitteln gibt es wohl Qualitätsunterschiede, der Hauptbestandteil besteht halt aus Fischmehl und Fischöl. Der Rest sind Weizen-,Soja-,oder Rapsmehl, Vitamin- und Mineralzusätze, Rohfaser und Rohasche.
Es gibt auch Futtersorten bei denen Bestandteile von Säugetieren enthalten sind( Blut). 
Es ist klar, dass jeder Händler Euch sein Futter als etwas besonderes andrehen möchte aber die kochhen auch nur mit Wasser.
Man kann mit ruhigem Gewissen also Forellenfutter verwenden oder wieseo glaubt Ihr tun es professionelle Störzüchter. Es kommt eben auf die Zusammensetztung an.
Ich selbst verwende Biomar, einfach mal googeln. 
Hier eine weitere Möglichkeit
http://www.fischfit.de/?language=d&kat=FischFit
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*



Philipp1 schrieb:


> Man kann mit ruhigem Gewissen also Forellenfutter verwenden oder wieseo glaubt Ihr tun es professionelle Störzüchter. Es kommt eben auf die Zusammensetztung an.
> Ich selbst verwende Biomar, einfach mal googeln.
> Hier eine weitere Möglichkeit
> http://www.fischfit.de/?language=d&kat=FischFit
> Liebe Grüße



Hallo Philipp,

entschuldige mal, du redest hier von *Mastfutter*.....wer will seine Fische mästen und dann verzehren.....................
Professionelle Störzüchter zielen auf *Größenwachstum* ab um eine guten Preis, egal in welcher Verkaufssituation, zu erzielen..........
Da kannst du deinen Fischen auch gleich "Ferkelstarter" geben..............


----------



## wp-3d (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hi Philipp,

die Tiere fressen es aber nur wenn ein buntes Bildchen ihrer Art an dem Futterbehälter klebt.


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade, warum man Fische hält und dann spekuliert wo/wie man das Futter so günstig wie möglich ran bekommt, ob es von guter Qualität ist, ist wohl eher zweitrangig (kommt mir so vor).
> Das ''Wohl'' der Tiere steht doch im Vordergrund..
> Halte lieber weniger Fische und geb denen wenigstens gesundes und abbwechslungsreiche Sorten. Du willst schließlich auch nicht nur Kartoffeln essen So geht es den Fischen auch.



Hallo Butterfly,

da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben..............

jede Tierhaltung hat ihren Preis und verlangt von uns auch, die entsprechende Verantwortung in der Fütterung zu überehmen...........
Die anfallenden laufenden Kosten für Haltung usw. sollte man vor dem Kauf der Tiere berücksichtigen........................


----------



## Butterfly (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Philip!
Ich persönlich, würde meinen Koi und/oder Stören kein Forellenfutter geben!
Man gibt einem Hund ja auch kein Katzenfutter..
Die von dir aufgelisteten Inhaltsstoffe, sind/waren mir bekannt. Dies steht nähmlich auf der Verpackung (wie es bei Forellen-Mastfutter ist weiss ich allerdings nicht)...
Wenn man die Störe allerdings verzehren mag sollte man aufjedenfall Mastfutter verwenden.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hi Reinhold.

Das sehe ich genau so...

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Philipp1 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Leute ich will Euch nicht beleidigen aber wisst Ihr wirklich von was Ihr da redet?
Seid Ihr wirklich so Marken -und Aufklebergeschädigt?
Die seite die ich angegeben hatte war tatsächlich Mastfutter aber was auch sonst, was ist denn euer Futter oder gar das der Züchter?
Es kommt wie immer auf die Zusammensetztung an und wenn man sich die carnivore Verhaltensweise des Störs mal anschaut ist das Forellenfutter genau das richtige. Störe fressen Weichtiere, Krebschen und auch Fische usw. und Forellenfutter kommt dem am nächsten. 
Ich gestehe Euch zu, dass es auch Störfutter gibt, dieses ist jedoch für moderne Kreislaufanlagen konzipiert. Dieses ist aber ebenfalls auf Zuwachs und Fitalität ausgerichtet- also auch ein Mastfutter!
Es gäbe da noch Brutfutter, welches einen noch höheren Anteil an Protein hat. 
Ob Ihr Eure Fische nun esst oder nicht, es bleibt Mastfutter, wenn auch mit mehr oder weniger Fischöl
Macht Euch mal schlau.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## hadron (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Meike,

ich finds ja mal wieder amüsant zu sehen dass 4 Seiten "geschwafel" zusammengekommen sind von wegen "zu kleiner Teich" "Stör im Teich oh nein" etc. und niemand ist wirklich auf deine Frage eingegangen.

Störe wachsen je nach Futterangebot schnell bis sehr schnell !! Kein Vergleich zu irgendeinem Koi. Ob dein Stör nun 20 oder 40 cm/Jahr macht hängt einzig und allein von der verfügbaren Menge an Futter ab.

Gefährlich wird dein Stör mit sicherheit nicht, da ich davon ausgehe dass du keinen Hausen hast (Der einzige Raubfisch unter den Stören).


----------



## Philipp1 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo,
zum Wachstum trägt auch maßgeblich die Wassertemperatur bei und entgegen aller Behauptungen würde dein Teich auch für das gesunde Wachstum ausreichen.
Der sibirische Stör hat z.B. sein Temperaturoptimum schon bei 16°C aufgrund seiner ursprünglichen Herkunft. Andere Arten sind mit 20-22°C glücklicher. 
Du könntest deinen stör also schon großziehen aber das ist wirklich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
Ist halt für längerfristige Haltung einfach ein Problem weil Störe immer Runden ziehen und wenn er dann zu groß ist kann er einfach nicht mehr richtig schwimmen.


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*



hadron schrieb:


> ich finds ja mal wieder amüsant zu sehen dass 4 Seiten "geschwafel" zusammengekommen sind von wegen "zu kleiner Teich" "Stör im Teich oh nein" etc. und niemand ist wirklich auf deine Frage eingegangen.



Hallo Jörg,

habe ich da etwas verpaßt.................


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

@ Phillip

du kommst etwas vom Thema ab.................



> zum Wachstum trägt auch maßgeblich die Wassertemperatur bei und entgegen aller Behauptungen würde dein Teich auch für das gesunde Wachstum ausreichen.
> Der sibirische Stör hat z.B. sein Temperaturoptimum schon bei 16°C aufgrund seiner ursprünglichen Herkunft.



...............dies könnte in einem separaten Thread diskutiert werden...........




> Ist halt für längerfristige Haltung einfach ein Problem weil Störe immer Runden ziehen und wenn er dann zu groß ist kann er einfach nicht mehr richtig schwimmen.




...habe ich bereits geantwortet und wurde von anderen Usern auch schon gepostet...........




> Hallo Leute ich will Euch nicht beleidigen aber wisst Ihr wirklich von was Ihr da redet?
> Seid Ihr wirklich so Marken -und Aufklebergeschädigt?



.............hat hier jemand von Marken gesprochen....................

oder hast du den Link http://www.fischfit.de/?language=d&kat=FischFit

eingesetzt........................:help



> Die seite die ich angegeben hatte war tatsächlich Mastfutter aber was auch sonst, was ist denn euer Futter oder gar das der Züchter?



....................jeweils den Bedürfnissen der Kois oder Störe angepaßt und auch auf die Jahreszeiten abgestimmt...................

Nur schade, dass hier durch eine unsachliche Diskussion der Thread auseinandergerissen und plötzlich zum "Futterthread" wurde..............

wobei die Ursprungsfragen :


> mein stör bekommt am tag einen esslöffel futter ...reicht das aus ?



und



> und das störfutter geht ordentlich ins geld...wissens ei da eine andere *möglcihkeit* den stör zu füttern ? 1 liter futter =5 euro zahl ich bis jetzt



von mir unabhängig von Futtermittelhersteller, Händlern, sondern aus eigenen Erfahrungen beantwortet wurden..............


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

 1 Liter entspricht gut 66 Esslöffeln... das würde also ca. Euro 2,50 pro Monat für Futter bedeuten. 
Wenn das schon ordentlich ins Geld geht würde ich lieber keine Fische halten. 
Pumpen etc. gehen weit mehr ins Geld.
Persönlich find ich, das Störe und Koi wegen der unterschiedlichen idealen Haltungsbedingungen zusammen nicht optimal zu halten sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> 1 Liter entspricht gut 66 Esslöffeln... das würde also ca. 2,50 pro Monat für Futter bedeuten.
> Wenn das schon ordentlich ins Geld geht würde ich lieber keine Fische halten.
> Pumpen etc. gehen weit mehr ins Geld.
> Persönlich find ich, das Störe und Koi wegen der unterschiedlichen idealen Haltungsbedingungen zusammen nicht optimal zu halten sind.




Hallo Wuzzel,

.................................


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Teilweise amüsiert und teilweise angewidert habe ich die Diskussion verfolgt,
wobei ich das Forellenfutter noch am wenigsten schlimm finde:
Was da mit Hochglanzbildchen als Koi- oder Störfutter verkauft wird, ist einfach Trockenfutter mit Stärkebindung.
Da ändern die ganzen Schmäh-Vitamine und die ganze Lebensmittelfarbe nichts, 
mit denen die Flocken bunt gefärbt werden, um sie teurer verkaufen zu konnen.
KEIN seriöser Aquarienfischzüchter würde seine Fische ausschliesslich mit solchem Trockenzeug ernähren,
bei vielen Arten ist das auch gar nicht möglich und selbst die, die das fressen,
werden damit mittelfristig fett und farblos.

Statt dessen wird Lebendfutter in den umliegenden Tümpeln gefangen
(das ist das, was ihr mit euren starken Filtern restlos aus dem Teich holt),
kleine und große flügellose Obstfliegen, Grindal- und Mikrowürmchen gezüchtet,
Salinenkrebschen erbrütet und (wenn´s größer sein soll) aufgezogen
und wenn´s GAAAANZ simpel abgehen soll, Frostfutter verfüttert.
Das ist dann aber auch nicht gefriergetrocknet, sondern frisch eingefroren;
entweder gekauft, oder in Zeiten des Überflusses selbst gefrostet.
Pflanzliches wird mit Gurken, Zuchini, Salat und Erbsen angeboten.
Im professionellen Bereich wird selbstgemachtes Mixfutter verfüttert,
das z.B. aus diversen Gemüsen, Haferflocken und gehackten Innereien (Herz) besteht,
vitaminisiert und mit Gelatine verfestigt wird.
Ihr versteht, warum mich die Futterdiskussion amüsiert?

Angewidert hat mich jedoch die Diskussion über die Teichgröße:
Bis vor kurzem bin ich davon ausgegangen, 
dass jeder, der ein Tier pflegen will, sich zumindestens rudimentär über das Tier informiert
und genau dafür wurde z.B. diese Spezialseite geschaffen.
Wenn man da ein wenig schmökert (z.B. gleich den ersten Link), stellt man schnell fest,
dass Störe keine stehenden Gewässer bewohnen, 
über hunderte Kilometer wandern 
und für Gartenteiche um Klassen zu groß werden.
Man kann Störe deshalb vielleicht mehrere Jahre am Leben erhalten,
eine einigermaßen naturgemäße Haltung ist im Teich jedoch definitiv nicht möglich,

Die vielfachen Fragen "Wie schnell wächst denn ein Stör?" 
kann man damit 1:1 umlegen auf: "Kann man einen jungen Elefanten im Keller halten?",
denn anders als diesem armen Rüsseltier geht´s auch dem Stör nicht:
Keine Sorge: Der wird sicher KEINE 5 m erreichen;
der wird vorher sicher eingehen.
Fischverbrauch.
Bravo.


P.S.:  Das "malachithaltige Gegenmittel" Meikes, 
das sich so schön esotärisch nach Halbedelstein anhört,
ist ein veraltetes Arzneimittel aus der Frühzeit der Aquaristik
und trägt nicht umsonst die Gefahrenbezeichnungen  "Gesundheitsschädlich" und "Umweltgefährlich".
Meike, du solltest deine Fische auf KEINEN Fall essen (Nein, auch den Stör nicht!)
und das Teichwasser nur an authorisierte Stellen zur Entsorgung übergeben.


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo Peter,

jetzt hast du es richtig auf einen Nenner gebracht.....................


----------



## Philipp1 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Es ist leider immer wieder die gleiche Vorstellung in diesem Forum.
Wenn sich jemand mit praktischer Erfahrung und Wissen einbringt wird es immer wieder auf dieses Kleinbiotopbesitzertum heruntergebrochen. Glaubt's oder lasst's halt bleiben aber @Lanz Bulldog, reagiert halt nicht immer gleich so histerisch und aggro wenn z.B. das Thema abschweift, hab's blos nett gemeint.
LG


----------



## Frankia (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*



Philipp1 schrieb:


> @Lanz Bulldog, reagiert halt nicht immer gleich so histerisch und aggro wenn z.B. das Thema abschweift, hab's blos nett gemeint.



Hallo,

habs auch so verstanden und nicht als persönlichen Angriff aufgefaßt...........:sorry
also ....streiten wir wieder um die Sache und alle profitieren davon............


----------



## Christian und Frauke (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Hallo liebe Teich und Fischfreunde,
eigentlich wollte ich mich zu diesem oder ähnlichen Themen nicht äussern
aber hier glaubt doch keiner ernsthaft das ein Karpfen in seinem natürlichen
Gewässer nur im Kreis schwimmt
Ich will hier auf keinen Fall für Störhalter eine Lanze brechenaber Karpfen 
in einem kleinen Gartenteich zu halten?Ist das Artgerecht
So jetzt könnt ihr mich Teeren und Federn,Steinigen oder ähnliches:smoki


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Störe im Koiteich?*

Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man sich zum Ziel setzt:

Soll das ähnlich einer Menagerie aus dem vor-vorigen Jahrhundert,
wo z.B. Bären in einem winzigen betonierten Käfig auf den Tod warten,
Tiere zum Anschauen zeigen und so gerade noch am Leben halten
oder liegt uns daran, denen einen naturähnlichen Lebensraum zu bieten
und sowohl artgemäßem Verhalten als auch ein langes Leben zu vergönnen?


----------

